# New Amazing Amazon Website



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 6, 2011)

We have just finished our new website!

Check it out!



www.amazingamazon.com.au


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks great! Much better than the old one.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 6, 2011)

definately much better than the old one


----------



## krusty (Mar 6, 2011)

yes it is good and as plimpy said it is better than the old one.....


----------



## PeppersGirl (Mar 6, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Australis (Mar 6, 2011)

Very unusual _Murray Darling(Vic)Carpet Python_


----------



## python_dan89 (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome website!!! Do you send your products or do we have to come pick them up?

Dan


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes we have fixed the Murray picture and the Bynoes "Parthenogenetic".If anyone spots anymore please let us know
Thanks Paul


----------



## hypochondroac (Mar 6, 2011)

Nicely done, one thing though.. In the reptiles header you have a picture of a Jacksons chameleon, maybe it would be nice to stick to Australian natives. Just a thought.


----------



## James..94 (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## edstar (Mar 6, 2011)

looks great


----------



## ravan (Mar 6, 2011)

awesome! am having a look through now, heaps of good stuff!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 7, 2011)

We can send most products.Things like large Terrariums and Fish Tanks we dont do due to freight issues with cost and breakage.Most of the non freight items have "in store only" so everything else we can.Livestock we can freight with relative permits.Yes i am planning on changing the Chameleon
Paul


----------



## russellman (Mar 7, 2011)

heaps better then before


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always like AA. Clean store, helpful staff and nice animals. The website looks pretty good also


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 7, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Yes we have fixed the Murray picture and the Bynoes "Parthenogenetic".If anyone spots anymore please let us know
> Thanks Paul


 
The pic of the marbled gecko Paul....


----------



## atothej09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks good!!


----------



## Smithers (Mar 7, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> The pic of the marbled gecko Paul....



Mentioned that one last night to Paul and the scientific name Phyllodactylus hasn't that been replaced by Christinus Marmoratus??


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 7, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Mentioned that one last night to Paul and the scientific name Phyllodactylus hasn't that been replaced by Christinus Marmoratus??


 
I don't think it's a pic of a marbled gecko at all Brett.. Looks like a wood gecko to me _Diplodactylus vittatus._

But If they are selling wood geckos for that price I might just pop down this weekend lol.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks all fixed
Paul


----------



## dottyback (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking great Paul!


----------



## syeph8 (Mar 16, 2011)

dont remember the old website but this one is great. really well done.


----------



## sandswimmer (Mar 17, 2011)

Site looks great! Just purchased a few items, service was excellent!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Apr 8, 2011)

New products added, check it out!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 8, 2011)

When I visit melbourne I'll pop in!
It looks amazing, good to see that there are some good pet stores out there.


----------



## D3pro (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome website, I hate seeing dodgy made sales websites lol. Well done


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 8, 2011)

Been watching a few of your YouTube videos, your shop looks incredible. Wish we had a shop like that in Sydney.. Will definitely pop in there next time I'm in Melbourne



D3pro said:


> Awesome website, I hate seeing dodgy made sales websites lol. Well done


 
Agreed, very professional, well done


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

looks good


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Apr 8, 2011)

The 100 sub adult mice I got from you guys for $80 really is the best deal ever. Great quality and great service!


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 10, 2011)

love your shop....love coming to visit.....love getting my ratties from you.......you have been so helpful getting just the right size of rats to get alvin eating,,,,,,just letting you know...somehing has happened to your website i just cant get to it !!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes we had some problems with server overnight but it is all back up and running now.Thanks for letting us know!
Paul


----------

